# FS:. Complete planted tank setup



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

*SOLD*

*Setup Information:*
-Hagen 21g rimless tank, 5mm beveled edges. (24x14x16)
-ADA style stand, formica panels with dark stain. Holes drilled for filtration and electrical. Conduit pipe mounted for hanging fixture. (24x14x28)
-Fishneedit 70w mhl 6700k, external ballast. With the honeycomb style reflector, suspension kit, mounting legs.
-Eheim ecco 2234 comfort series everything included from box. Seachem purigen and clear tubing.
-Hydor eth 200 heater 1/2"
-10lb SS co2 cylinder painted black, 3/4 full, recent hydro test.
-Matheson 3810 dual stage regulator with a SS cga 320. Post body kit includes 52-1-12 Ideal needle valve, Burket solenoid 6011 with the Buna-N seal, varistor, and LED. Swagelok brass poppet check valve B-2C2-1/3. Swagelok tube fittings. All fittings are from Swagelok. Teflon tape was used between each fitting.
-Green killing machine UV sterilizer 9w.


















































































Please don't hesitate to ask for more information.

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

*Sold*

*Miscellaneous:*
-7lbs of fertilizer
-ADA aqua soil
-ADA sand
-Magfloat
-Buckets
-Aquaclear powerhead
-5 peice SS took kit
-Garden mat
-Coralife digital timer
-Nets
-Ebo Jager 125w heater
-Gravel vacuum
-Seachem test kits
-ADA tubing adaptor
-ADA aquascaping journals
-GLA bubble counter
-GLA new nano diffuser
-Spiral diffuser
-Drop checker
-Tom Barr co2 tubing
-Brass check valve

Much more, to much to list.














































Thanks for viewing!


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Reserved..


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

I have lots of hard-scape materials that I will throw in. I will get some pictures up later on.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Decreased price!


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

bump ttt


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

would you consider selling just the CO2 system with the diffuser drop checker and bubble counter? If so, please name your price.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

I will consider parting out in time.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

One last bump before parting out. No one wants this setup???


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

sent you a PM


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry for my absence. I will be replying to all pm's today.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere (Apr 24, 2010)

I believe I have replied to all pm's. But I'm unable to check my 'sent' messages.


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

well i want the co2 system


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

well are you going to part out is so im interested in the full co2 system and the dry ferts


----------

